# Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Novembro 2008



## Vince (1 Nov 2008 às 00:55)

*Regras deste tópico:*
 Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
 Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras entidades com essa função.



*Previsão do Estofex para sábado*




> SYNOPSIS
> 
> A large upper trough over southwestern Europe will be the main focus for convective activity on Saturday. Ahead of this trough, very moist and unstable air is advected into parts of Italy and the Aegean / Ionian Sea ahead of a well-defined cold front. Surface winds are forecast to weaken as the pressure gradient decreases due to an occlusion process. A very strong southwesterly upper flow with wind speeds in order of 30 - 40 m/s at 500hPa will persist over the whole western / central Mediterranean. Severe weather should become more likely in the western Mediterranean on early Sunday morning as the upper trough overspreads a region with SSTs around 20°C.
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/





*Previsão IM*



> Previsão para Sábado, 1 de Novembro de 2008
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
> ...





*Análise CEAMET*


> Sábado 1 de Noviembre de 2008
> Hoy Sábado se mantendrá la presencia de la inestabilidad en altura sobre el territorio peninsular, con el embolsamiento frío aún afectando a toda la Península, mientras que el centro de la borrasca en niveles superficiales se ha ido desplazando hacia el Norte hasta situarse de nuevo sobre Francia. Además, al final del día o ya de cara a la siguiente noche se espera la formación de una baja secundaria sobre el Mediterráneo y frente a las costas peninsulares, con la posibilidad de cierta entrada de vientos marítimos hacia el Norte del litoral mediterráneo. En principio, la circulación de vientos se mantendrá parecida a la de ayer Viernes con predominio del Norte o Nordeste en el Cantábrico y mitad Oeste mientras que en el Sur y Este peninsular se tenderá a vientos del Suroeste o Sur. Mañana Domingo persistirá la inestabilidad en altura con la presencia del embolsamiento frío sobre el territorio peninsular mientras que el centro de la borrasca en niveles superficiales se desplazará desde la Baleares hasta el Sur de Francia, incluso hasta su litoral atlántico ya durante la siguiente noche. Con esta situación se espera que los vientos vayan rolando a lo largo del día hacia Oeste o Noroeste en gran parte de la Península, manteniéndose del Sur o Suroeste solamente en Baleares y la vertiente mediterránea. Durante los primeros días de la semana aún quedará inestabilidad en altura sobre la Península aunque no se espera el Lunes una situación de lluvias generalizadas sino dispersas en las zonas costeras de toda la Península y tercio Oeste peninsular pero que el Martes podría afectar a más regiones del interior peninsular. Posteriormente se tenderá a condiciones algo más estables con menor posibilidad de precipitaciones.
> 
> http://www.gva.es/ceamet/previsiones/previsiones.html


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Nov 2008 às 08:52)

E enquanto a "Gertrudes" , já moribunda e em últimos estertores até amanhã
acaba por ter desiludido pelas razões já sobejamente analisadas aqui no Forum,
eis-nos agora em vésperas de entrarmos em pausa anticiclónica,em calmaria saomartinhesca e em tédio meteorológico.
Os principais modelos apontam para isso mesmo.

Quer o ECMWF,






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

 quer o GFS






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

para 200 horas indicam quase o mesmo e quando assim é,
as previsões, ainda que para tão largo horizonte, ganham sustentabilidade.
Neste contexto, vai este tópico passar por dificuldades já que pouco haverá a acrescentar tal a normalidade e a estabilidade meteorológica que se avizinha já a partir de quinta-feira.
O GFS ainda prevê os resquícios de uma frente em dissipação na sexta-feira
que poderá provocar chuva fraca no noroeste 






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Mas depois,  o Anticiclone dos Açores impedirá até essas pequenas veleidades.
Resta-nos aguardar e fazer votos para que o Anticiclone não venha para muito tempo , que isto assim "estávelzinho da silva" não tem graça nenhuma.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2008 às 12:22)

Nos próximos dias iremos assistir a um acalmar da situação a nivel de instabilidade, tudo isto devido ao anticiclone dos Açores, que irá posicionar-se por cima de Portugal, com prolongamento até aos Açores e um pouco mais, isto vai levar a que deixei de haver possibilidade de haver precipitação, mas sim, corrente de Oeste e a possibilidade de aparecimentos de nevoeiros.

As temperaturas poderão começar a subir já a partir de de amanhã, essencialmente as máximas.

Quanto ao vento irá manter-se de norte/noroeste, consoante o posicionamento do anticiclone dos Açores, mais para norte (intenseficando) ou sul (diminuindo).


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2008 às 12:44)

Resta-nos portanto 48h para possíveis surpresas meteorológicas.

E para esse período, o *GFS* aponta para a seguinte quantidade de precipitação:






O *wetteronline*:







O IM, aponta na previsão descritiva para o Continente, cotas de neve aos 1100m.



> *Previsão para 2ª Feira, 3 de Novembro de 2008*
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
> ...





> *Previsão para 3ª Feira, 4 de Novembro de 2008*
> 
> Céu em geral muito nublado, apresentando boas abertas na região
> Sul até meio da tarde.
> ...



Quarta-feira, chega então a monotonia:



> *Previsão para 4ª Feira, 5 de Novembro de 2008*
> 
> Céu geralmente pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado
> até ao final da manhã nas regiões do Norte e Centro.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2008 às 00:07)

A pressão irá aumentar, e as nuvens dissipar, meteograma de Lisboa.


----------



## psm (4 Nov 2008 às 10:03)

Esta é daquelas situações que a longo prazo, em que os modelos divergem muito(natural).
Vou pôr  os modelos mais vistos GFS e ecmwf, onde a diferença que se vê é na colocação das Altas pressões, muito importante, pois poderá definir a entrada de uma depressão sobre a peninsula ibérica.

GFS das 180 horas








ECMWF das 180 horas








Diga-se que a colocação das isobaras no gfs não são muito logicas e mesmo a posição em latitude das altas pressões.


----------



## psm (4 Nov 2008 às 20:49)

Nesta ultima run(12) temos modelos pr apontar uma situação de bloqueio anticiclonico mas com o respectivoi anticiclone posicionado numa situação que favorece a fromação de nevoeiros, irei pôr uma dessas situações com altas pressões na peninsula ibérica.












Pode-se ver que nenhuma isobara é traçada, e nesta altura do ano com as noites maiores que os dias, isso irá favorecer a fromação de nevoeiros de radiação.


----------



## DRC (4 Nov 2008 às 21:26)

*Previsões para PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*

Aguaceiros em geral fracos para esta noite, e amanhã de manhã.
Depois só voltamos a ter chuva na 5ª e 6ª Feira, em forma de 
períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros mas que não serão nada de
especial. Após isto entraremos no "VERÃO DE S. MARTINHO" 
durante o qual vamos ter tempo seco e uma subida das temperaturas.


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2008 às 11:28)

Após os resquícios frontais apontados para 5ª e 6ª, o padrão será de estabilização. A análise dos 3 principais modelos a 120 horas (run's do GFS e NOGAPS das 6z e ECM das 0z), são harmoniosas entre si quanto ao cenário a médio prazo:

NOGAPS:





GFS:





ECM:





Ou seja, dias estáveis definitivamente a caminho, quanto à sua duração isso veremos...


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2008 às 22:40)

E para amanhã, são esperados períodos de chuva fraca, um pouco por todo o Continente:


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Nov 2008 às 07:07)

Se exceptuarmos o NOGAPS , os modelos vão confirmando aquilo que já se temia:
Tempo anticiclónico para toda a semana que vem , primeiramente com o A centrado no Mediterrâneo central  que  provocará  aqui temperaturas relativamente amenas e até a eventual precipitação fraca outra vez no sítio do costume,(Litoral Noroeste),alternando com dias de céus quase limpos e depois a partir de quarta/quinta com o A agora centrado a Noroeste da Ibéria,
a descida das temperaturas será o factor a ter mais em conta.






[/URL] 

[/IMG] 

Assim escreve O ECMWF europeu.

Não se distancia muito o GFS:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

A sintonia é evidente e assim sendo,parece não quedarem dúvidas quanto ao que nos espera proximamente.
Claro que se avançarmos mais um pouco as divergências surgem  e também é verdade que, mesmo esta sintonia  poder-se-á  desfazer já amanhã.
Mas dando crédito às últimas actualizações concluir-se-á que aqueles que gostam de tempo  revolto, irão  ter que esperar,pelo menos uma semana (ou mais).
Aguardemos.
Que remédio!


----------



## psm (8 Nov 2008 às 20:13)

Impressionante bloqueio anticiclonico, que nos apresentam os modelos é no ecmwf que se poderá ver melhor, e como é esse bloqueio, é representado na alta atmosfera.
Irei apresentar o mapa dos 500 hp, para verificar o alto valor de geopotencial sobre a area circundante da peninsula ibérica.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Nov 2008 às 02:42)

psm disse:


> Impressionante bloqueio anticiclonico, que nos apresentam os modelos...



No Olho da vastidão calmarenta...
É assim que nos encontraremos a partir de quarta/quinta.
No olho da vasta calmaria ao nosso redor:






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Depois de alguma precipitação ainda prevista para o dia de S.Martinho, por terras do Noroeste,(onde haveria de ser?),
vereis a reacção desmesurada do santo ameaçado:
Ah é assim?
Quem se mete comigo , leva:
-Instalar-me-ei pelos vossos condados com armas e bagagens e pra que saibem, sem data de saída.
O que vale, é que nós sabemos quão efémeras são por vezes estas eloquências na previsão meteorológica.
Sabemos que vamos estar no centro da "calmaria".
Ainda bem que não sabemos por quanto tempo.
Mas que  tem contornos de durabilidade, ai isso tem.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

Apesar de no Continente e na Madeira reinar a pasmaceira meteorológica, nos Açores, a situação é completamente inversa.
É esperada bastante precipitação para as próximas horas.






Pelo menos até ao final do dia de hoje, o grupo ocidental e central dos Açores, encontram-se em Alerta amarelo, devido à possibilidade de precipitação forte.

Para o Continente, espera-se a passagem de uma superfície frontal, para terça-feira, que deverá afectar essencialmente o Noroeste do território.


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2008 às 09:47)

A semana começa então com a chuva nos Açores, que poderão ser localmente fortes devido a núcleos convectivos que vão rondar o grupo central e oriental. A localização da chuva mais forte terá que ser seguida pelo satélite como é habitual nestas situações.






Amanhã, dia de S.Martinho, a partir da madrugada chegará ao continente uma pequena frente associada à depressão nas ilhas britânicas. No pós frontal entrará também algum frio que poderá trazer alguma neve a cotas altas se houver precipitação.

Precipitação GFS próximas 48 horas







Precipitação ECMWF/IM próximas 48 horas







Segue-se com bastante probabilidade então vários dias de estabilidade, talvez até ao dia 19, no que será então o nosso Verão de S.Martinho deste ano embora as temperaturas máximas sejam modestas e dificilmente o qualifiquem como Verão, mesmo de S.Martinho.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Nov 2008 às 17:20)

Alerta Amarelo a partir das 0h00 para os distritos de Viana do Castelo,Braga e Porto


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2008 às 00:36)

O Alerta foi alargado ao distrito de Aveiro.

Assim sendo, encontram-se agora 4 distritos em alerta amarelo devido à precipitação que poderá ser forte esta noite, madrugada e início da manhã.
O alerta é válido para:

- Viana do Castelo, entre as 0h e as 6h.
- Braga, entre as 0h e as 6h.
- Porto, entre as 3h e as 9h.
- Aveiro, entre as 4h e as 12h.








Quantidade de precipitação prevista pelo GFS para as próximas horas:


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Nov 2008 às 01:56)

E certo, sabidinho,
eis o Verão de S.Martinho.
No  Seu próprio dia ,
ainda  gente  temia
que a lenda ,
este ano ,para a calenda iria.
Entre nós, não tem havido surpresas.
Os modelos apontaram para este desenlace  há já alguns dias.
Este mapa  é uma previsão para   sábado (15) próximo.
Poderá ser já a de 13, até a de 19,ou mais adiante .
E escolhi o GFS , mas poderia têr escolhido qualquer outro modelo que o cenário não se alteraria.






[/URL][/IMG]  

Já muitos de nós por aqui escrevemos que tal iria acontecer. 
Sem surpresas  para a Comunidade METEOPT, depois de alguma chuva a Norte e Centro,(bom , a Noroeste até que surpreendeu um pouco)
depois de hoje,o tempo (verão?)de S.Martinho vem aí sim senhor.
Também já aqui foi dito que  a Sua durabilidade assusta.
E há ainda, os que já profetizam desgraças (anticiclónicas) passadas...
Nenhuma luz  aparece lá mais para diante.É um facto.
Ainda.
Mas se tanto franzimos quando nos falam de lá longe,a tantas horas e sabemos depois quão certas são as nossas desconfianças,
por quê acreditar agora, no que de lá longe nos dizem? 
Certo, sabidinho:
-Eis o tempo (Verão?) de S.Martinho...
Para quantos dias ?
Ameaça ser eloquente .Vigoroso até!
Logo se verá.


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2008 às 16:44)

GFS run 12z, 102h.





É um abraço generoso, duradouro até mais não e que cada run que passa e independentemente do modelo que a dita, parece nunca mais acabar. A estabilidade anticiclónica está para durar. A esperança reside na deslocação a Norte do AA, mas isso está modelado a médio/longo prazo e serão episódios para se falarem mais tarde nesta meteonovela...


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2008 às 02:58)

Grupos Ocidental e Central dos Açores, em alerta amarelo, devido à possibilidade de chuva forte e trovoadas.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2008 às 10:36)

Para os próximos 10 dias ou mais, nada há a acrescentar ao que se tem dito. Está tudo muito consolidado.


*ECMWF vs GFS  8-10 dias*







A longo prazo (300 horas) começam a aparecer as primeiras brechas no "porta aviões" anticiclónico ancorado a noroeste da Península, mas dada a distância e a inexistência de outros modelos para tão longo prazo, é bastante arriscado dizer o que quer que seja. 

Mas minimizando um pouco a incerteza do longo prazo utilizando o ensemble do GFS, parece-me que o "porta aviões" ainda precisa de mais uns quantos torpedos (membros do ensemble) para darmos por garantido o seu afundamento nos últimos dias do mês. 
E relativamente à temperatura, a saída bastante fria das 00z é a mais fria de todas, embora também não seja solitária, alguns outros membros a acompanham mas em timmings diferentes, o que é normal a tão longo prazo. Não é muito, mas já é alguma coisa, por algum lado terá que começar a quebrar. Agora a precipitação é que não está nada famosa mesmo no ensemble.


*Ensemble GFS Norte*








*Ensemble Centro*








*Ensemble Sul*








*Média do Ensemble para dia 28 Novembro*
Para os últimos dias do mês para já arriscaria apenas em entrada fresca de nordeste e relativamente seca. Mas é ir seguindo a tendência durante a longa travessia do "deserto". A tantas horas de distância muito ainda pode mudar.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Nov 2008 às 02:28)

Foi dito  aqui no já longínquo dia 12, que a situação que se avizinhava ,indicava uma persistente e interminável situação anticiclónica.
Mas também se disse dizia que franzíamos sobrolhos, perante previsões a tão largo prazo.
Acontece que ,uma semana volvida,  a estabilidade cá está instalada e pior que isso, sem mostras de estar de abalada.
O  GFS continua firme ainda, mesmo que seja para tão distante horizonte(dia 28):






[/URL][/IMG]

Para o mesmo dia, o  ECMWF Europeu já acena com rombos no "porta-aviões anticiclónico".
E como começámos a estar  carentes e sedentos que  algo mais aconteça, 
equacionámos tal possibilidade:






[/URL][/IMG]



Curiosamente ontem era o GFS que tal o indicava.
A esta distância ainda haverá seguramente,mais trocas de posições,
mais "hoje dizes tu que amanhã direi eu", 
mas  por ora,
certo, sabidinho,
irá continuar "este dulce fare niente" do senhor S.Pedro por terras da Ibéria.
Andará bastante ocupado por vastas regiões da Europa.
Mas por aqui,continuará a  repousar , relaxar  e descansar  de tanta agitação nas proximidades.
Lá virá a nossa vez ...


----------



## Brunomc (19 Nov 2008 às 18:36)

Alerta amarelo do IM para o distrito de Bragança


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2008 às 19:21)

Algumas saídas de modelos para esta madrugada. Amanhã fazemos contas, mas acho que os modelos de origem europeia vão levar banhada esta noite.


*ECMWF/IM*






*ALADIN/IM*






*NNM/METEOBLUE*


----------



## psm (20 Nov 2008 às 07:23)

Nesta run do ECMWF (00), começa-se a verificar a tendencia da Alta pressão que está estacionada a NO da peninsula ibérica começar a ter o seu deslocamento para oeste(algo que não é muito comum acontecer), aqui coloco o link dos 500 hp onde se verifica o seu deslocamento em altura, e está representado pela letra H


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2008112000!!step/


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2008 às 10:46)

Os modelos vão convergindo todos para a entrada fria de nordeste a partir do dia 25 muito provavelmente seca, com o NGP (que localizava tudo mais a leste) a juntar-se aos restantes modelos, dando sempre as habituais esperanças ao extremo norte/nordeste mas que raramente se confirmam neste cenário.

*144 horas (26 de Novembro)*














Após esta, a mais longo prazo mas em sequência, lá para dia 29, seguir-se-ia uma de norte que poderia ser mais interessante. Obviamente menos fria mas com precipitação, e como é em sequência da anterior há algum frio já bem instalado na atmosfera o que poderia ser interessante. 
O GFS tinha esse cenário, mas o ECMWF até ontem não, antes pelo contrário, modelava até uma chata cunha anti ciclónica sobre nós nas 240 horas a seguir à entrada de nordeste. Mas hoje tem a formação de uma depressão a norte.

*216 horas (29 Novembro)*










O cenário para o GFS seria este:







Claro que esta ultima situação falamos de +200 horas, muito tempo ainda, mas podemos pesar as hipóteses olhando para os diversos ensembles para essa altura onde naturalmente a precipitação é mais segura a norte que a sul, mas garantido a esta distância ninguém está.


----------



## vitamos (21 Nov 2008 às 11:04)

Primeira previsão oficial para segunda feira dia 24 de Novembro:

_Previsão para 2ª Feira, 24 de Novembro de 2008

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade,
de norte para sul.
Períodos de chuva na região Norte, estendendo-se progressivamente
ás restantes regiões e passando a regime de aguaceiros que *poderão
ser de neve acima 1300 metros.*
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h),
com *rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do Norte
e litoral Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: MADALENA RODRIGUES/PEDRO GOMES_



Fonte IM


----------



## psm (22 Nov 2008 às 09:04)

Nesta previsão do ECMWF(00) a tendência de haver um dia meteorológico extremo tornou-se mais consistente, e por sinal esse dia irá ocorrer num fim de semana, o que não terá problemas no transito.

A situação prevista, e estamos a falar a médio longo prazo é complexa, pois será o confronto violento entre duas massas de ar bem distintas uma polar e outra tropical, e com o geopotencial em altura a ajudar, e com progressivo deslocamento do Anticiclone para perto da Terra Nova, e seu posterior deslocamento para a Gronelândia, o que irá originar uma grande injecção de ar polar de NE para SO até oeste dos Açores onde estará localizada uma  depressão(sem expressão em altura) mas com ar tropical(grande potencial energético) é neste confronto que irá se formar uma depressão complexa e com o seu respectivo sistema frontal, que é o que poderá dar os ditos problemas que poderão ser da precipitação como do vento, e onde são  previstos valores na ordem dos 100km, com rajadas nos 130 km, e assim se mantiver esta previsão, poderá ser um sábado(29) bem complicado.


Devo salientar que é uma previsão, que se começou a verificar desde a ultima run das (12) do dia 22, e que tem uma grande margem de incerteza, mas que é interessante isso não há duvida.



DIA 28












Dia 29














O NOGAPS mostra uma previsão a longo prazo bastante interessante, mas aqui são muitos dias. É para onde o jet stream está a deslocar ao sair dos Estados Unidos.


----------



## Lightning (22 Nov 2008 às 13:35)

Resumo desta página de Posts: se tudo se mantiver, temos uma bomba-relógio a caminho.

P.S.: Não estou já a "deitar os foguetes antes da festa", apenas escrevi a frase acima baseando-me nas leituras e interpretações dos modelos acima apresentados. Os vários modelos que tenho consultado em vários sites, têm previsões semelhantes. É de salientar que se realmente esta bomba-relógio se mantiver encaminhada para nós, para nós pode ser uma "festa", mas para os que têm poucos recursos, pode-se tornar num pesadelo (inundações, queda de árvores, etc...).


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2008 às 19:18)

É de facto do mais interessante mais o final da próxima semana do que esta semana propriamente. Tudo indica que temos a ruptura definitiva com este padrão de bloqueio que nos tem aborrecido nestas últimas semanas.

Como sempre o GFS a prever mais frio que o ECM













No entanto, pela previsão de grupos, ainda há muita incerteza quanto à intensidade da perturbação e seu posicionamento. 








Sem dúvida uma entrada típica de inverno com a neve a visitar as nossas serras, como antigamente...
Amanhã à noite já teremos uma noção bem mais exacta do que se passará no próximo Sábado e Domingo.


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2008 às 20:05)

Já está mais ou menos tudo dito.

A partir de 3ª/4ª e até 5ª/6ªfeira as temperaturas vão descer, mas não teremos precipitação e tudo não passará de uns dias mais frios com mínimas que poderão eventualmente descer ligeiramente abaixo dos 5ºC por exemplo em Lisboa enquanto em Bragança as máximas talvez não ultrapassem os mesmos 5ºC. No extremo norte as esperanças do costume devido à precipitação não andar longe do lado de lá da fronteira.

Para a situação do próximo fim de semana prolongado ainda está tudo em aberto, já foi também tudo dito, mais importante que a intensidade do modelo A ou B é mesmo a tendência de acabar o tempo monótono, depois o que se vai passar perceberemos melhor uns dias antes.

Deixo no entanto a animação das temperaturas aos 850hPa do ECMWF que dá esta borla hoje, e como tão breve não a vamos ter, fica aqui pois pode servir de orientação se o modelo continuar a insistir no mesmo. 







Como seria de esperar, num noroeste destes com a chuva já não temos frio decente, pena haver um interregno de 2 dias entre uma e outra situação, pelo meio talvez o Gerês tenha sorte. Mas ao menos venha a chuva talvez com o bónus do vento.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2008 às 11:13)

Um possível cenário para as mínimas de 4ª, 5ª e 6ªfeira a nível nacional. Na madrugada de sexta-feira a juntar-se à adveção fria a estabilidade atmosférica poderia criar umas belas inversões nas zonas mais protegidas.

*Modelo NNM/Meteoblue*







Quanto à situação do fim de semana prolongado da restauração da Independência, mantém-se a instabilidade com ambos os grandes modelos a prolongarem um cavado durante vários dias com centros depressionários sobre a península, numa situação que poderia ser de bastante instabilidade. Mas há que ter cautelas pois ainda falta uma semana e as oscilações no pormenor tem sido muitas em ambos os modelos.

*GFS e ECMWF*










A precipitação como mostra a saídas das 6 (que muitas vezes é exagerada, mas a das 00z também tinha embora mais fraco)

*Precipitação GFS Domingo e Segunda-feira*









E a instabilidade mantém-se por vários dias. Por exemplo o GFS para 4 de Dezembro. Mas isto já é a 260 horas, uma eternidade.

*4 de Dezembro*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2008 às 12:40)

Quanto à previsão durante a semana, será seca e fria no sul, nesta carta da temperatura a 2 metros segundo o ECMWF será mesmo extremo no litoral sul e Algarve.





Para completar só a informação do Vince para o fim de semana prolongado em relação aos ventos que poderão ser fortes a muito fortes essencialmente no litoral sul e em particular no Algarve e Andaluzia.









Todos sabemos que ainda falta uma semana, pode mudar mas é uma tendência que tem vindo a permanecer nos modelos.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2008 às 14:25)

Se as tendências se mantiverem, vamos ter vários picos de actividade, um deles por volta das 7 horas da manhã de Sábado, como se pode ver no resumo a seguir:






O norte de Portugal vai ser a região mais afectada pela precipitação que pode ser forte, enquanto que o Algarve é quem vai sofrer mais devido ao vento forte previsto. Como disse, este é apenas um entre vários picos que podemos vir a ter.

Esta é uma previsão a longo prazo, pelo que não se deve de confiar muito nos dados (pelo menos ainda). Só mais ou menos lá para quarta, quinta-feira, se esta previsão se mantiver, aí sim, já podemos ter bastante mais fiabilidade no modelo.


----------



## ACalado (23 Nov 2008 às 18:08)

Quanto a carta sinóptica confirma-se uma linha de instabilidade a entrar pelo norte que pode deixar alguns aguaceiros de neve acima dos 800/900m no norte e 1000m no centro, teremos um fluxo de norte  que provocará uma queda acentuada nas temperaturas


----------



## psm (23 Nov 2008 às 18:42)

Este modelo que ponho, e tenho posto algumas vezes tem uma situação bem interessante para o próximo fim de semana ao nivel da ondulação e precipitação.

Aqui ponho o mapa dos 300 hp






Mapa à superficie






Mapa da ondulação






É ainda a muitos dias, mas este modelo é ás vezes muito reticente em fazer mudanças, e tendo nas ultimas runs mantido o padrão do anticiclone forte a noroeste, eis que se aproxima dos outros modelos


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2008 às 02:20)

A metade Norte de Portugal continental está sob aviso*Amarelo* devido à previsão de rajadas de vento da ordem dos 80 Km/h nas terras altas e no litoral. 

O litoral Norte está também sob aviso *Amarelo* relativo à agitação maritima.


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2008 às 07:55)

*Comparativo modelos 144 horas (meia noite de sábado) das saídas das 00z*
Alguma sintonia entre o GFS e e ECM. Diferenças em outros como o UKM e o NGP. Em tantas horas ainda há espaço para mudanças na intensidade e localização.







*Precipitação ECMWF*







A situação modelada pelo GFS e pelo ECMWF (e também NGP mas mais a norte) envolve muita precipitação porque não há apenas o cavamento de uma depressão a noroeste, há uma outra depressão e massa de ar mais quente e húmida que vem de sudoeste. O processo percebe-se melhor na saída do GFS do Meteopt de ontem.  Embora diferentes, a situação poderia ter algumas semelhanças com a ocorrida a 6/7 de Dezembro de 2000

(nota: run de ontem 18z)









Nestes dias peço o especial cuidado para evitar alarmismos com saídas de modelos. Não se esqueçam, isto para já só existe no mundo virtual dos programas informáticos que correm os modelos. É uma depressão que de momento não existe e ainda falta muito para o seu eventual nascimento. 
O cavamento de depressões e a sua localização pode mudar muito com pequenas alterações no Jet num modelo. Situação sem duvida a acompanhar, mas nunca esquecendo a incerteza das previsões a muitos dias.


----------



## psm (24 Nov 2008 às 09:43)

O nogap´s é o modelo mais reticente nesta saida(00) de todos os modelos, e da situação de que se aproxima, pois vai adiando tudo ao nivel da intensidade de vento e ondulação.


https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=prp&dtg=2008112400


PS: Deve-se acentuar este aviso, é uma previsão a médio prazo. E também faço o apelo que o Vince fez.


----------



## psm (24 Nov 2008 às 21:36)

Nesta ultima saida do ECMWF (12) retirou de uma forma simples o cavamento da depressão que estaria a NO da Peninsula Ibérica, e que tinha sido colocada de manhã(00), isto não deixa de ser uma situação a ter em conta mas nada é daquilo que estava colocado, e que poderia ser bastante complicado para as entidades publicas.
O unico dia a ter em conta, e vai ser de alguma forma complicado é um pequeno cavado neste complexo depressionário e que se deslocará com uma grande velocidade na madrugada de domingo e  se colocará à latitude do Porto, e possivelmente com os ventos mais intensos no centro e sul do pais.

Devo salientar que estamos ainda algo longe desta situação meteorológica, e que quanto mais se aproximar do evento em questão, a situação meteorológica tenderá não ser tão extrema como  outro modelo está apresentar(GFS).


Aqui coloco esse dia e onde estará colocado esse cavado no mapa dos 850 hp










Aqui ponho o mapa dos 500 hp da formação do cavado


----------



## ct5iul (26 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

Boa Noite
Mail enviado pela PCIVIL

2008-11-25
Situação Meteorológica Adversa – ventos fortes

De acordo com a previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia, Portugal Continental está a sofrer os efeitos de ventos fortes, a permanecerem nos próximos dias.



Face a esta situação, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção e autoprotecção e especial atenção:

  *
     Aos avisos e recomendações das autoridades competentes, mantendo-se atento à situação;
  *
    Ao fecho de portas e janelas assim como à arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos;
  *
    À adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;
  *
    À circulação em áreas arborizadas tendo especial cuidado com a possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores, em virtude de vento mais forte.

in prociv.pt

Com os nossos melhores cumprimentos / 73
ARVM-PCIVIL


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Nov 2008 às 01:32)

Os dias correm para  o evento e este começa a ter contornos mais bem defenidos.
Afinal já não se ganha ,nem se perde.
Isto é:
Parece que já não vai haver cavado tão a sul,
nem a nordeste e assim nem haverá muita chuva , nem muito frio .
Mas virá sim senhor, chuva e frio olhando para todos os modelos:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

O  Norte/Noroeste Ibérico surge com estas conformidades (mapas),o local mais plausível para que o frio, associado à precipitação aconteça.
No próximo fim de semana alargado , uma gentileza que a República concede a todos os concidadãos,há mais um dia para restaurarmos a nossa Independência em   "Europeus igualmente bafejados com a neve ,ao menos ,nas serras".
Já não falta muito e   há já  muito  consenso,
mas ainda assim vou esperar ainda mais pormenores,mais um dia , para conjecturar itenerários de evasão mesmo sabendo que cotas de neve, às vezes, nem na véspera foram razoavelmente  previstas.
Por uns dias, e parece que será mesmo só por uns dias,(já assim dizem alguns modelos )
esta pasmaceira anticiclonica vai "restaurar-se" para outros lados, outras paragens.
Embora lá usufruir.


----------



## Turista (26 Nov 2008 às 01:49)

e cá estão uns alertas amarelos, alguns relativos ao


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2008 às 09:20)

*Comparativo Modelos às 72 horas (meia noite Sexta)*
Abaixo das 72 horas vamos entrar já no curto prazo e os modelos vão convergindo para alguma confiança na previsão, e todos sem excepção tem feito algumas concessões. Nem temos uma depressão muito cavada como por vezes o GFS e o ECM mostravam, nem temos uma depressão demasiado a norte com menos frio como o NGP ou o UKMO indicavam.







A situação permanece confortável para cotas de neve interessantes no norte do país. Uma primeira situação de precipitação na sexta-feira encontraria cotas elevadas acima dos 800/1000m no que entraria depois bastante frio, seguindo-se mais precipitação no sábado e Domingo que já seria com cotas médias talvez nos 400-600m e quem sabe uma ou outra surpresa mais interessante. Esta posterior precipitação nos modelos parece um pouco dispersa mas penso que poderá estar subestimada pois haverá bastante instabilidade atmosférica sobretudo a noroeste e litoral centro com a precipitação a evoluir para o interior. Tudo depende agora dos pormenores finais que os modelos vão indicar agora nestes poucos dias que faltam.


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Nov 2008 às 11:11)

Já tivemos situações em que o previsto não estava assim tão previsto como se esperava, ou seja, como alguns modelos indicavam! Penso que teremos uma situação delicada para analisar, com cautela, porque quando mete se instabilidade atmosférica devido a uma depressão fria, pouco ou muito cavada há sempre algumas supressas. Penso que só a partir das 24 horas começamos a ter contornos mais ou menos definidos enquanto a precipitação, vento e cotas de neve! aguardemos com cautela!


----------



## HotSpot (26 Nov 2008 às 15:00)

*Foram eliminadas algumas mensagens deste tópico porque parece que alguns membros se esqueceram das regras. Aqui ficam elas para o tópico seguir no bom caminho.*

Regras do tópico de Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas


* Usa este tópico apenas para colocar informação relacionada com a previsão do tempo, modelos e alertas. Se colocares imagens por favor comenta-as factualmente e se elaborares análises ou deres a tua opinião justifica-a obrigatóriamente. Evita palpites, não é este um tópico para isso.

* Respostas a outras mensagens neste tópico, por exemplo comentar a análise ou carta que alguém colocou, comenta apenas assuntos relevantes para a discussão da mesma e não assuntos derivados. Tenta manter a conversação "on-topic". 

* Discute, concorda, discorda. Se discordares argumenta. Mas sempre "on-topic". 

* Imagens de satélite ou radar que mostrem a aproximação ou o desenvolvimento de alguma situação urgente e importante, coloca aqui mas explica o seu significado e porque é que achas importante que os outros a vejam. Se for uma imagem meramente interessante mas sem grande importância ou urgência, usa o tópico de seguimento normal para falar dela.

* Evita a conversação tipo chat. Um forum não é uma sala de chat. Cada vez que decidires dizer algo escreve o que pensas mas não recorras a frases curtas e vagas, e muito menos à escrita SMS. Procure explicar o melhor possível as tuas ideias, tens muito espaço disponível. 

* Evita a repetição de mapas, previsões ou imagens já colocadas por outros membros.

* Evita também colocar imagens, cartas ou previsões que possam eventualmente estar já desactualizadas.

* Nunca coloques imagens directamente linkadas à origem (hotlink). Se for um modelo ou uma imagem de satélite, passado algumas horas estará desactualizada e os membros que a virem posteriormente estão a ver uma coisa completamente diferente do que querias mostrar. Se for passado uns dias mais absurda parecerá a tua imagem em relação ao que falas sobre ela. Faz sempre o upload de imagens para um servidor de imagens.

* Indica sempre que possível a fonte da informação, de preferência com link

* Se responderes a uma mensagem, evita incluir na citação as imagens da mensagem original a não ser que já tenham decorrido muitas mensagens e sem a inclusão da imagem a tua mensagem não seja compreensível.

* Se responderes a uma mensagem muito longa, cita apenas as partes mais importantes a que vais responder pois torna o tópico mais legível.

* Mensagens cujo conteúdo seja apenas e só considerações de ser bom, do mau, alegrias ou frustrações de carácter subjectivo e pessoal serão eliminadas ou movidas para outro tópico apropriado.

* Mensagens que não cumpram as regras agradecemos que não sejam respondidas ou se lhes faça citação pois serão igualmente removidas. Não percam tempo a responder a outra coisa que não seja sobre o tema do tópico.


A administração do MeteoPT.com


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Nov 2008 às 05:56)

O que aí vem está apaixonadamente a ser  "seguido" noutros  tópicos desta cada vez mais vasta  comunidade.
Ainda há incertezas mas o quadro geral já estará pintado.
Todos vivemos com   mais  intensidade, cada um dos nossos pacatos dias,nesta  prespectiva de chuva, algum vento, frio e até neve, que não andará só pelos cumes.
Mas quando  acabará o que aí vem?
Segundo o GFS, "Habemos Imbernus", 
e daqui a uma semana continuará a chuva e  o frio :







[/URL][/IMG]

Mas se olharmos para o  modelo europeu,
aí prosseguirá algum frio é certo,mas já com escassas precipitações.






[/URL][/IMG]

Eternas divergências, quando o horizonte é alargado e aqui  dificultado por estas convulsões que se avizinham  , este  entrementes deste vir que aí vem  que é já consensual que venha ,que rasga o normal,
que baralha e torna a dar e que no final poderá ser residual,
segundo uns,substancial, segundo outros...
Não sei se "Habemos Imbernus",
Para já "Habemos Prulungatus findes semanatus"...


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 09:48)

Análise das diversas saídas de vários modelos das 00z

Continua bastante convergência no curto prazo, com alguns pormenores diferentes que acabam por ser naturais.

*Para as 72 horas (meia noite de sábado)*

GFS/ECM/NGP/UKM






De mais importante a registar é finalmente a rendição do Met Office que só agora finalmente mete a carta com o centro da depressão a sul da Bretanha, facto que ainda preocupava muita gente. No entanto o modelo do Met Office (UKM) ainda continua a ser o mais conservador para nós, embora já pouca coisa.








Uma previsão da cobertura de nuvens dos próximos dias que traça mais ou menos o cenário com a chegada da frente na 6ªfeira seguida do frio que entrará depois:



Na sexta-feira temos então a chegada da frente com cotas ainda muito elevadas, a nevar será em pré-frontal só em locais que se mantenham frios durante a manhã desse dia, como Bragança costuma ser o exemplo clássico, embora me pareça que não vai haver nuvens nem precipitação para isso.


O melhor momento será provavelmente a madrugada de sábado onde convecção pelo norte e centro deixará neve provavelmente em todas as serras incluindo Montemuro, Caramulo, Lousã e talvez Gardunha, etc. O Gerês e serras circundantes deverão acumular bem nestes dias. Nos locais a norte onde a precipitação for mais intensa poderá talvez haver neve a cotas mais baixas.


O Domingo e ainda segunda-feira com cotas na ordem dos 500-800 no norte e centro disponíveis parecem cenário complicado devido à precipitação que será escassa pelo interior, rondará provavelmente apenas o litoral e o norte/noroeste dependendo da instabilidade que possa formar convecção. Na 2ªfeira talvez haja uma hipótese para as serras da zona Oeste (Montejunto, Aire, etc), mas deverá ser improvável.

O maior problema das previsões parece ser mesmo a precipitação depois da madrugada de sábado  pelo interior. Alguns modelos por exemplo deixam Bragança quase sem precipitação durante o dia de sábado e Domingo, e com os dias a avançar tenderá tudo para norte na 2ªfeira menos favorável. E penso que na Beira interior poderá ser um cenário idêntico excluindo a orográfica nas Serras onde ela seja favorável. Mas pode ser que os modelos estejam a subestimar alguma instabilidade que estará presente e respectiva convecção.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2008 às 13:53)

Boletín elaborado o xoves 27 de novembro de 2008, ás 12:00 h.
SITUACIÓN METEOROLÓXICA PREVISTA PARA OS DÍAS 28 e 29 DE
NOVEMBRO.
A partir do venres día 28 de novembro de 2008 unha borrasca situada sobre o Mar Cantábrico
deixará ventos do noroeste e un descenso de temperaturas con chuvias que serán de neve en
cotas baixas. A influencia da borrasca fará que o mar de fondo acade valores superando os
umbrais de alerta laranxa:
- CHUVIA
Area: Toda a Comunidade.
Nivel: amarelo
Cantidade: poderían acadarse máis de 15 litros/m2 en 1 horas en puntos
illados.
Intervalo horario: dende as 6 h. ata as 24 h. do venres 28 de novembro.
- NEVE
Area: Montañas de Lugo e Ourense.
Nivel: Laranxa
Cantidade: poderían acadarse máis de 20 cm en 24 horas.
Intervalo horario: dende as 18 h. do venres 28 de novembro ata as 18 h do
sábado 29 de novembro.
- NEVE
Area: Resto da Comunidade
Nivel: Laranxa
Cantidade: Poderían acadarse localmente máis de 5 cm en 24 horas.
Intervalo horario: dende as 18 h. do venres 28 de novembro ata as 18 h do
sábado 29 de novembro.
- MAR DE FONDO
Área: Todo o Litoral
Nivel: laranxa
Intensidade: alturas de onda entre 4 e 6 metros
Intervalo horario: desde as 0:00 do sábado 29 de novembro ata as 24 h do
domingo 30.
MeteoGalicia
Dirección Xeral de Desenvolvemento Sostible
Consellería de Medio Ambiente e Desenvolvemento Sostible


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (27 Nov 2008 às 18:33)

Boas pessoal!

Parece que o Estofex já mete qualquer coisa, amanhã vamos estar em Alerta Nível 1:







*... E-Atlantic and parts of Spain/Portugal ...*

Outbreak of modified arctic air affects the area during the day. Airmass at lower levels remains quite moist as mid-levels cool down dramatically to well below -30°C at 500hPa. Increasing parcel layer depth and numerous, albeit weak, convergence zones should justify a broad thunderstorm area. Between 00Z and 06Z, the tornado/strong wind gust risk increases over extreme NW Spain / Portugal and the Strait of Gibraltar and level areas were drawn.

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 18:39)

*Alertas do IM*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## NunoBrito (27 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Novembro 2008*

O IM finalmente tem uma palavra a dizer.

Informação especial


Comunicado válido entre 2008-11-27 17:57:00 e 2008-12-01 23:59:00  
Assunto: FRIO E NEVE ENTRE 28 DE NOVEMBRO E 01 DE DEZEMBRO 

A partir de 28 de Novembro prevê-se uma alteração do estado do tempo no continente, com ocorrência de precipitação, que será sob a forma de neve nas terras altas entre os 900 e os 1000 metros, baixando a cota para os 700 a 800 metros durante o período nocturno. 

O tempo continuará frio e nas terras altas do Norte e Centro prevê-se uma intensificação do vento a partir da tarde de dia 28, tornando-se forte (50 a 70 km/h) do quadrante oeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h. 


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp 

No que diz respeito á protecção civil, nada diz

http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2008 às 19:17)

Estamos numa maré de alertas, aqui vai mais um, o do TiempoSevero, mas tá muito estranho o alerta, sem cotas ....






- *Alerta* por nevadas extraordinaria en el norte. Día 30 hasta el 2 de diciembre
- *Alerta *por tormentas y lluvias en el sur peninsular. Día 29 y 30 de noviembre.
- *Alerta* por nevadas intensas en el norte. Día 30 hasta el 2 de diciembre.
- *Alerta* por nevadas intensas en el norte. Día 29 hasta el 2 de diciembre
- *Alerta* por tormentas y lluvias en el norte peninsular. Día 28 hasta el 2 de diciembre.
- *Alerta* por tormentas y lluvias en el sur peninsular. Día 29 y 30 



> *ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR*
> 
> Posible situación extraordinaria por frío en niveles altos de la atmósfera para un otoño. Se espera la irrupción de una bolsa fría de hasta -35ºC a 500hPa (a 5300m) el próximo 30 de noviembre, prolongándose hasta el día 1 o 2 de diciembre, con valores extremos de hasta -36ºC a 500hPa. Mientras tanto, a 850hPa la temperatura será entorno a -3ºC con algún máximo de -4 ó -5ºC sobre el norte peninsular a 1400m.
> 
> ...



http://www.tiemposevero.com/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php


----------



## Lightning (27 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

Na imagem abaixo já se consegue observar parte do que nos vai afectar este fim de semana (é perceptível no meio da imagem, na região superior, exactamente aqui por baixo).


----------



## Skizzo (28 Nov 2008 às 11:07)

Alertas amarelos:

Viana do Castelo: Vento, Neve, Agitação Marítima
Braga: Vento, Neve, Agitaçao Marítima
Vila Real: Vento, Neve
Bragança: Vento, Neve
Viseu: Vento, Neve
Guarda: Viseu, Neve
Porto: Agitação Marítima
Aveiro: Agitação Marítima
Coimbra: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Castelo Branco: Vento, Neve
Leiria: Vento
Portalegre: Vento
Lisboa: Vento
Setúbal: Vento
Évora: Vento
Beja: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Faro: Vento, Agitação Marítima


----------



## Skizzo (28 Nov 2008 às 21:17)

update alertas amarelos:

Viana do Castelo: Vento, Neve
Braga: Vento, Neve
Vila Real: Vento, Neve
Bragança: Vento, Neve
Viseu: Vento, Neve
Guarda: Viseu, Neve
Coimbra: Vento
Castelo Branco: Vento, Neve
Leiria: Vento
Portalegre: Vento
Lisboa: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Setúbal: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Évora: Vento
Beja: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Faro: Vento, Agitação Marítima


----------



## filipept (28 Nov 2008 às 22:04)

Poderá ser por muito pouco se não conseguirmos ver nevar a cotas baixas pelo norte, senão vejamos:

Vou colocar imagens do Hirlam que já é um modelo um pouco mais para a nossa zona. Saida das 12, previsão para Sábado 29 ás 06 UTC (5 nossas)

Temperatura a 850hpa





Geopotencial a 850hpa





Temperatura a 500hpa





Geopotencial a 500hpa





Precipitação





Existe potencial, mas tudo vai depender do próprio clima local. Era bom que esta frente mais quente que está a passar não subi-se muito as temperaturas, senão tornava-se mais dificil deslocar o ar quente á superficie para a entrada do ar frio.

Ficaria contudo muito desiludido ver a 528 baixar até nós e não haver uma ou outra nevada a cotas baixas, isto no norte (em especial a zona do minho)

Recordo que tudo pode acontecer, aquando das nevadas em Lisboa (e zona centro e sul) eu olhava para os mapas e não conseguia perceber como tinha sido possível (acho que ainda hoje não consigo  mas ainda bem para os felizardos que tiveram esse prazer de presenciar).


----------



## Skizzo (29 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

update alertas amarelos:

Viana do Castelo: Vento, Neve, Agitação Marítima
Braga: Vento, Neve, Agitação Marítima
Vila Real: Vento, Neve
Bragança: Vento, Neve
Viseu: Vento, Neve
Guarda: Viseu, Neve
Porto: Agitação Marítima
Aveiro: Agitação Marítima
Coimbra: Vento, Neve, Agitação Marítima
Castelo Branco: Vento, Neve
Leiria: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Portalegre: Vento
Lisboa: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Setúbal: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Beja: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Faro: Vento, Agitação Marítima
Madeira: Vento, Agitação Marítima


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 13:41)

*Previsão Precipitação do meio dia de hoje ao meio dia de amanhã*

*GFS/MeteoPT*
Precipitação acumulada em *3* horas









*ECMWF/IM*
Precipitação acumulada em *6* horas





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2008 às 20:51)

Mesmo falando de previsões a longo prazo (para daqui a exactamente uma semana) não acham interessante uma história parecida à deste fim de semana presente?

Observem:











Atenção: tratam-se de previsões a longo prazo, não tendo qualquer fiabilidade.


----------



## filipept (29 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

Estive agora a ver a saida das 12h da AEMET-HIRLAM e quase que posso dar cota 0 na costa Galega até ao Porto (mais ou menos não é exacto, incluindo a zona do Minho, claro). Para mim existem mais de 80% de probabilidades de tal suceder. Temperaturas no intervalo de -34 a -38 (intervalo... deverão rondar os -35 a -36), geopotencial á volta dos 532 em 500hpa e temperaturas de -2 a -7 (intervalo... deverão rondar os -3 a -4) com um geopotencial por volta dos 132 em 850hpa. Acompanhado disto existe forte probabilidade de precipitação.
Olhando a diferentes meteogramas também podemos tirar estas conclusões, mas geralmente gosto de olhar para o HIRLAM, é mais formatado para a penisula ibérica.

É possível que tal venha a ocorrer em outras localidades, tudo depende da dinámica da atmosfera, mas as probabilidades aí serão bem mais baixas.

Atenção: Estes são calculos muito gerais, existem muitas outras variáveis que deveriam ter entrado na análise, como por exemplo a humidade relativa, que não inclui.

P.S: Para consulta dos dados podem ver aqui http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html Não os coloquei aqui por serem muito exaustivos.


----------



## Skizzo (30 Nov 2008 às 15:51)

Prevê-se uma Terça bem fresca


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2008 às 16:18)

a chuva volta mesmo quarta feira


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 16:22)

godzila disse:


> a chuva volta mesmo quarta feira



Pelo que sei, o modelo russo não é muito de se fiar


----------

